# The connection was terminated by the remote computer before it could be completed.



## Thalarian (May 22, 2010)

I'm currently on deployment in Kuwait for the CG, and I bought a USB modem from one of the companies in Kuwait called Wataniya. The service run by a program called Wnet, that acts like a typical dashboard program for the device. Recently over the past couple of weeks however I've been getting this message any time I hit the Connect button:

*The connection was terminated by the remote computer before it could be completed.*

Now I have gotten this message before within the dashboard program, but I've always just restarted the Wnet program, unplugged my modem or waited a little while and then it's connected just fine. But now the problem is persisting continually and I can't get it to connect. It's a pay as you go type of service, using recharge cards to purchase whatever packages you want (Daily, Weekly, Monthly) and I had just recently purchased new cards and redeemed them to continue my Monthly package.

At first I thought perhaps it was just my computer so I Google'd some solutions but nothing seemed to work. The device is showing up as working fine in Device Manager, I've even disabled my firewalls and tinkered with the Network settings. But the way the device works with Wnet is that it reads the USB device first, then the SIM card (Both of which come up as a Green indicator on the dashbaord of Wnet when they're both working properly) then it allows you to hit 'Connect'. Normally when both the USB and SIM are green there shouldn't be any problems. But I tried out my modem on a friend's computer, and tried his modem on my computer (Same laptops, same USB modems) and ran into the same issue.

His modem worked fine on my computer, but mine had the same error message pop up on his. The differences I noticed are that when I plugged his modem into my computer, there's a little space on the dashboard that says Data Service Type. His modem popped up with a P/C in that slot, and mine only pops up with a C. I browsed around the modem's FAQ and I found this in there:

_Letter "P" means the device is supporting packet-switch (P) or data services, while letter "C" means supporting circuit switch (C) services. _

So my overall question is not only what do these two services mean, but also some theories or ideas on how I suddenly lost the 'P' on my modem and ways I might correct the problem. I didn't change any settings prior to this problem persisting, I literally just plugged the modem in and it started doing this. I've tried calling the Wataniya Support Desk, but beyond the language barrier they literally have no idea how to help me other than going to one of their service stores, and unfortunately since I'm on deployment, I can't do that.

These are some quick things I've tried to fix the problem with no results:

- Uninstalling/reinstalling the Wnet program.
- Uninstalling/reinstalling the USB modem drivers.
- Uninstalling Wnet, restarting the computer, and installing the program.
- Restarting the computer in Safe Mode and trying to connect.
- Disabling/Enabling the device in Device Manger.
- Uninstalling/Reinstalling the device in Device Manager.
- Disabling firewalls and any programs that startup using an internet connection.

I know that there's others that have experienced this issue and I've tried reading through a lot of forums and FAQs before I posted, but nothing seems to work. I would really appreciate any insight into this problem from the sound of things. I have a feeling I might have a suddenly faulty modem, but I want to exhaust all options/theories before I resign myself to buying another one. Thanks for any help.


----------

